# September testers - Welcome!



## Lilchik

There were June and July tester threads here that are now inactive but I wanted to keep it going for those of us who are trying to buddy-up with others testing in September.

I'll start - it's my cd14, got a strong +opk last night and again today, ovulation expected within the next few days. Planning to test September 8th.

How about you?


----------



## 4boys

Hey Lilchik, I'm currently 4dpo and as this is my first cycle using FF (finished taking mini pill mid June) it's telling me I should also wait until 8th Sept to test! AF is due before that though on around the 2nd. So tbh not sure. I have 4 boys already and we are trying for a last baby. I know it'll be harder this time as I'm older now at 37, but I will carry on and if it's meant to be, it'll happen


----------



## Lilchik

Welcome 4boys! Will be testing almost at the same time, very excited.

I'm also 37 and ttcing #1 for the longest time. I had issues that had to be taken care of, recently had a lap done, my cycles have stabilized and I'm getting +opks which hasn't happened before therefore I'm very hopeful.

Good luck and God bless you!


----------



## 4boys

That's wonderful that you've started getting positive opk's! No wonder you are excited. I really hope that this is your month. I'm just hoping AF doesn't arrive before I test, that's if I don't cave before the 8th lol it'd be cool to test on the same day, although we are in different time zones (I'm in London) I have an aunt who lives in Cali, she had her boys age 41 and 43. 

How long have you been trying? How long did you try before seeing your doctor? I'm thinking if I didn't conceive this month I might make an appointment.


----------



## Lilchik

Yeah, it would be awesome if we both test on the same day and get BFPs! You'd be testing first anyway due to time zone. :winkwink: I usually don't cave-in to early testing as I hate seeing bfns.

My DH and I started casually trying (not preventing) right after we got married almost 10 years ago. My cycles were always irregular and far in between, my DH work takes him away from home very often for week(s) at a time. All of these factors obviously played a factor as we couldn't really time anything. After 4 years of casual ttcing I went to see the doctor and was diagnosed with PCOS (I knew I had it long before official diagnosis based on symptoms). They put me on Clomid and Metformin. I didn't finish even one cycle of Clomid as it gave me terrible side effects. I wanted to go the natural way and in the next 5 years tried all sorts of natural herbs, teas, massages, etc. Finally, in March of this years I had a laparoscopy performed with ovarian resection. I was told to start trying on the second cycle following the lap. I had two 50mg Clomid cycles and now on my second un-medicated cycle. I'm checking my ovulation using OPKs, and have been getting positive OPKs every cycle following my lap. Like I already mentioned, I tried OPKs before but was never able to get a positive. Seeing +opks is really exciting because it gives me hope. 

Hope my story didn't bore you to death.


----------



## 4boys

Gosh Lilchik, you have been trying a long time and been through so much! Your story didn't bore me at all, I'm full of admiration. A pos OPK really is a huge deal after all this time, after all those procedures etc you really deserve this. I'm rooting for you.


----------



## bumbleberry

Hi, I'll join :) currently TTC #2

I'm currently 6dpo and FF says AF due around 4th September - I have short cycles 22/23 days...

Lilchik - fingers crossed for you, that's quite a journey so far.

Good luck 4boys :)


----------



## Lilchik

Welcome bumbleberry! How cool is that? We are the same age and so our our DHs! Were you able to conceive your daughter naturally or took any medications? How long have you had PCOS?


----------



## bumbleberry

Lilchik said:


> Welcome bumbleberry! How cool is that? We are the same age and so our our DHs! Were you able to conceive your daughter naturally or took any medications? How long have you had PCOS?

Cool! :flower: 

My daughter was conceived naturally, I did try metformin for about 2 months before I fell pregnant with her but it made me sick, I can't remember how long I was off it before I fell pregnant so I've no idea if it helped or not. I've had PCOS for about 8-9 years, I manage it by trying to keep my weight down with diet and exercise which helps the symptoms, but it's very, very easy for me to gain weight :growlmad:

For me, I can fall pregnant but I also miscarry easy, I am waiting for my appt with the specialist in September following my last m/c. Again I don't know if my taking metformin prior to my daughter's conception helped (I have read various reports stating that it may help with recurrent miscarriage but I don't think there is enough evidence yet)


----------



## WishnandHopn

Can I join you ladies? I don't exactly know when to expect AF since this is my first cycle after an early miscarriage on August 4. I think I'm about 8-9 dpo today, so I will start testing on Sept 6 if AF hasn't shown up. 

We have our first fertility appt on Sept 8th. It took us 8 cycles to conceive the first time, so really hoping that with some help it won't take as long the next time!


----------



## 4boys

Welcome Wishn and Bumbleberry! We are all around the same age on this thread which is cool. I am now 12dpo and AF is due any day, I feel as if she's on her way - you know, grumpy and tired lol. Once she arrives I'm gonna go and see my GP and get some advice. I know I only came off the pill in June but all the advice I've read says at my age it's better to seek help sooner rather than later, not that there's a magic pill that will make it happen. I always took getting pregnant for granted before now - stupid huh? Wishing you all the best of luck and keep us posted xx


----------



## Lilchik

bumbleberry said:


> Lilchik said:
> 
> 
> Welcome bumbleberry! How cool is that? We are the same age and so our our DHs! Were you able to conceive your daughter naturally or took any medications? How long have you had PCOS?
> 
> Cool! :flower:
> 
> My daughter was conceived naturally, I did try metformin for about 2 months before I fell pregnant with her but it made me sick, I can't remember how long I was off it before I fell pregnant so I've no idea if it helped or not. I've had PCOS for about 8-9 years, I manage it by trying to keep my weight down with diet and exercise which helps the symptoms, but it's very, very easy for me to gain weight :growlmad:
> 
> For me, I can fall pregnant but I also miscarry easy, I am waiting for my appt with the specialist in September following my last m/c. Again I don't know if my taking metformin prior to my daughter's conception helped (I have read various reports stating that it may help with recurrent miscarriage but I don't think there is enough evidence yet)Click to expand...

Thanks for sharing your experiences, real world stories always hit home with me. Hopefully you won't have to wait too long for your next BFP. Good luck! :flower:


----------



## Lilchik

WishnandHopn said:


> Can I join you ladies? I don't exactly know when to expect AF since this is my first cycle after an early miscarriage on August 4. I think I'm about 8-9 dpo today, so I will start testing on Sept 6 if AF hasn't shown up.
> 
> We have our first fertility appt on Sept 8th. It took us 8 cycles to conceive the first time, so really hoping that with some help it won't take as long the next time!

Welcome Wishn! I took a few minutes and scanned your pregnancy journal, my heart goes out to you. :hugs: You seem like a very positive person and have been blessed with a great husband. I'm sure your day will come and you'll hold a beautiful bundle of joy in your arms and all the struggles will be forgotten.


----------



## WishnandHopn

Thank you for your kind words Lilchik! It's nice to have support from great strong women who understand how difficult TTC can be! :hugs:

I'm 11 dpo today...no symptoms, no spotting, blah. 

I'm SO glad the weekend is here! :happydance:


----------



## Lilchik

I'm 8dpo and also no symptoms to brag about. For some reason, I'm much more relaxed this cycle, just taking life a day at a time, not obsessing over symptoms or lack thereof. Just waiting...

It's going to be a three-day weekend for me! :thumbup: Enjoy yours!


----------



## bumbleberry

I'm 9dpo and zero symptoms but my chart looks ok so will see how that goes...

I'm so pleased weekend is here too, I finished my contract with my current employer today, was sad to leave my boss who has also become my friend. But starting new job Monday so excited & nervous at the same time!! At least it's taking my mind off symptom spotting :)

Lilchik- lucky 3 day weekend for you!!


----------



## Lilchik

It definitely helps to have your mind preoccupied with something during the 2WW doesn't it? 
Good luck with your new job, that must be exciting!


----------



## Kaiecee

Can i join? 



Hi ladies I'm back I'll be testing tomorrow or Monday I'm already 2 days late but want to make sure I don't waste any tests.


----------



## Maturemama39

Hello-May I join? 9dpo and supposed to test 3 Sep. AF due 10Sep-27 day cycle...I detest the wait :wacko:


----------



## Kaiecee

Hope u see it or I'm crazy.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22.1 KB
Views: 18


----------



## Lilchik

I can see a very very faint line! Hoping this will be a bfp for you! :flower:


----------



## bumbleberry

I can see something too, good luck!!

Afm I'm definitely out for September. I was rushed into hospital the early hours of Monday morning with suspected appendicitis and ended up have surgery yesterday to remove it. Currently feeling like I've done 10 rounds in the boxing ring lol. AF still hasn't arrived but they took pregnancy test and it was negative which is a good thing considering. So I'm going to give myself some time to recover and hopefully be back soon.

Good luck that you get your bfps! I'll keep popping in to catchup with you all though if that's okay? xox


----------



## Lilchik

bumbleberry said:


> I can see something too, good luck!!
> 
> Afm I'm definitely out for September. I was rushed into hospital the early hours of Monday morning with suspected appendicitis and ended up have surgery yesterday to remove it. Currently feeling like I've done 10 rounds in the boxing ring lol. AF still hasn't arrived but they took pregnancy test and it was negative which is a good thing considering. So I'm going to give myself some time to recover and hopefully be back soon.
> 
> Good luck that you get your bfps! I'll keep popping in to catchup with you all though if that's okay? xox

Oh no, what a bummer.... the positive - at least it didn't happen while you were pregnant. Fast recovery to you, hopefully it won't take too long and you'll be back to ttc. :hugs: And please pop-in whenever you have time.


----------



## TaylorK

Definitely like to join ...I'm on Cd10 waiting to catch ovulation...Anyone close with me??I'd like plenty buddies...let me knooow!Baby Dust to all!


----------



## Kaiecee

6 days late scared to test again and not see a line my first test was done in the middle of the day I'm sure their is a line but sill worried since the first 2 days had pink spotting.


----------



## TaylorK

Kaiecee said:


> 6 days late scared to test again and not see a line my first test was done in the middle of the day I'm sure their is a line but sill worried since the first 2 days had pink spotting.

PINK spotting is generally good...as long as it isn't bright red I won't be too alarmed! GL BABYDUST


----------



## Kaiecee

TaylorK said:


> Kaiecee said:
> 
> 
> 6 days late scared to test again and not see a line my first test was done in the middle of the day I'm sure their is a line but sill worried since the first 2 days had pink spotting.
> 
> PINK spotting is generally good...as long as it isn't bright red I won't be too alarmed! GL BABYDUSTClick to expand...

Thanks so much I've been so freaked out had a little after dtd with dh last night but hardly there only me being obsessed could see it it was so little


----------



## TaylorK

Kaiecee said:


> TaylorK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kaiecee said:
> 
> 
> 6 days late scared to test again and not see a line my first test was done in the middle of the day I'm sure their is a line but sill worried since the first 2 days had pink spotting.
> 
> PINK spotting is generally good...as long as it isn't bright red I won't be too alarmed! GL BABYDUSTClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks so much I've been so freaked out had a little after dtd with dh last night but hardly there only me being obsessed could see it it was so littleClick to expand...

You are most welcome ..I know how it goes...jus got my solid smiley face so I'm very excited fingers crossed for both us.. also I'd go ahead and test again if I were you


----------



## Lilchik

Kaicee, I'm rooting for you! I'd definitely test again. 

TaylorK - exciting times for you, get ready to bd. :happydance:

Afm, 13dpo today, planning to test tomorrow, if I get enough courage. :shrug:


----------



## TaylorK

Lilchik said:


> Kaicee, I'm rooting for you! I'd definitely test again.
> 
> TaylorK - exciting times for you, get ready to bd. :happydance:
> 
> Afm, 13dpo today, planning to test tomorrow, if I get enough courage. :shrug:

THANK YOU VERY MUCH...Girllll..I've been running hubby around since CD 7 :sex::sex::sex::sex: lol lol I think he Secretly Loves It loll I'm on cd14 today 
I have fingers n toes crossed for you ..hope everything goes perfect tomorrow ...please post pics if u decide to take a test ...
Babydust GL


----------



## Kaiecee

realized I think most of my spotting is from dtd 
But it freaks me out dtd tonight and spotted again but I definitely felt he was hitting something sensitive


----------



## Kaiecee

Plus I think I might wait till Monday to test so I can get some cheapies at dollar store I only have one frer left I'll then be 11 days late wow


----------



## TaylorK

Kaiecee said:


> realized I think most of my spotting is from dtd
> But it freaks me out dtd tonight and spotted again but I definitely felt he was hitting something sensitive

Try to hold off BDing for a while if it's causing bleeds ...as u have already ovulated n you won't get any more pregnant than you already are this cycle if you are ...
Are you going to try retesting or ur going in to the drs?


----------



## Kaiecee

TaylorK said:


> Kaiecee said:
> 
> 
> realized I think most of my spotting is from dtd
> But it freaks me out dtd tonight and spotted again but I definitely felt he was hitting something sensitive
> 
> Try to hold off BDing for a while if it's causing bleeds ...as u have already ovulated n you won't get any more pregnant than you already are this cycle if you are ...
> Are you going to try retesting or ur going in to the drs?Click to expand...

Plus I think I might wait till Monday to test so I can get some cheapies at dollar store I only have one frer left I'll then be 11 days late wow


----------



## TaylorK

Kaiecee said:


> TaylorK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kaiecee said:
> 
> 
> realized I think most of my spotting is from dtd
> But it freaks me out dtd tonight and spotted again but I definitely felt he was hitting something sensitive
> 
> Try to hold off BDing for a while if it's causing bleeds ...as u have already ovulated n you won't get any more pregnant than you already are this cycle if you are ...
> Are you going to try retesting or ur going in to the drs?Click to expand...
> 
> Plus I think I might wait till Monday to test so I can get some cheapies at dollar store I only have one frer left I'll then be 11 days late wowClick to expand...

Woww 6 days late is a long time..I have really high hopes for you this cycle girllll GL


----------



## Kaiecee

Im actually 7 days late today


----------



## TaylorK

GET THEM CHEAPIES..LOL I'm excited for you ...I can't wait til I'm late


----------



## Kaiecee

I don't think I've ever waited this long 7 days is pretty late but I'm just worried my surgery last month threw me off but I still think af would have been here by now


----------



## TaylorK

Kaiecee said:


> I don't think I've ever waited this long 7 days is pretty late but I'm just worried my surgery last month threw me off but I still think af would have been here by now

Don't be discouraged hun ..it's only over when AF shows up n says it's over .. so don't give up hope ..at least not if ur not bleeding


----------



## WishnandHopn

Fingers crossed for you Kaiecee!

I am definitely out for September, the witch arrived yesterday with a vengeance. :(


----------



## Lilchik

Am I really writing this? I hope this is not a dream............ I got my BFP today at 14dpo!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance: 

I'm in total shock, disbelief, over the moon happy, still shaking.........I'm speechless. After 10 years of trying???? YES! God is Almighty!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_7376.jpg
File size: 36.6 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Lilchik

I woke-up this morning very reluctant to test, afraid it was going to be another bfn, but something in me was whispering "test, test" So very hesitantly I grabbed a test and went to the bathroom. I couldn't believe my eyes.....the second line appeared almost immediately, no squinting, no guessing, it was just there! I started crying and shaking and all that. I wanted my hubby to be right there at that moment for me to share my emotions with but he is away now. I still haven't told him, it's very overwhelming, don't want to do it over the phone but I won't be able to hold it for another 4-5 days till he gets back home. Oh WOW! This is AMAZING!


----------



## WishnandHopn

OMG Lilchik that is an amazing line!!! HUGE congrats to you! :happydance:


----------



## Kaiecee

Lilchik said:


> Am I really writing this? I hope this is not a dream............ I got my BFP today at 14dpo!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance:
> 
> I'm in total shock, disbelief, over the moon happy, still shaking.........I'm speechless. After 10 years of trying???? YES! God is Almighty!

So happy for you congrats!!


----------



## Lilchik

Thank you, thank you ladies! I will go out and get a frer today and will retest in a few days, just to be sure. :happydance:


----------



## TaylorK

Lilchik said:


> Thank you, thank you ladies! I will go out and get a frer today and will retest in a few days, just to be sure. :happydance:

Congrats hun ...very happy for you after all this wait...enjoy n be safe n I wish u a H&H 9 months


----------



## Kaiecee

So just wiped and had more pink more than I've had this whole time I'm sure I'm out even with being 8 days


----------



## TaylorK

Kaiecee said:


> So just wiped and had more pink more than I've had this whole time I'm sure I'm out even with being 8 days

GL next cycle... did you retest?


----------



## Kaiecee

TaylorK said:


> Kaiecee said:
> 
> 
> So just wiped and had more pink more than I've had this whole time I'm sure I'm out even with being 8 days
> 
> GL next cycle... did you retest?Click to expand...

No red blood just pink spotting now of course there is nothing and it's a very small amount....will test Sunday idpf nothing more happens I'll b 10 days late. 

Lower back pain,throwing up,sore boobs,headache,

Is it's not pregnancy I'm be totally floored.


----------



## TaylorK

Kaiecee said:


> TaylorK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kaiecee said:
> 
> 
> So just wiped and had more pink more than I've had this whole time I'm sure I'm out even with being 8 days
> 
> GL next cycle... did you retest?Click to expand...
> 
> No red blood just pink spotting now of course there is nothing and it's a very small amount....will test Sunday idpf nothing more happens I'll b 10 days late.
> 
> Lower back pain,throwing up,sore boobs,headache,
> 
> Is it's not pregnancy I'm be totally floored.Click to expand...

I think you should just test and save ur self the strain ..although ur spotting I have positive feelings about this and I'd love to see ur positive test ...try not to stress about the spotting as it can make it worst...so if it's an etopic pregnancy udaipur like to know in the early as they can be very damaging ..Gl Happy testing ..Keep me posted


----------



## Lilchik

Kaicee, you are very patient, I'd have retested by now. GL!


----------



## Kaiecee

Used dollar store test yesterday and bfn so either I'm definitely not or I ov'ed later than I think but I'm calling this one as I'm out. 

I think my operation has screwed with my perfect 28 day cycle :(


----------



## Lilchik

So sorry to hear that Kaicee, maybe you did ovulate later than expected due to your surgery?:shrug:


----------



## Kaiecee

It's so weird I had symptoms I've everything if I don't get af I'll talk to me dr to get my af started so I can get back on clomid I'll sit this month out I guess but I'll test in 1week if nothing.


----------



## Lilchik

I did a digital today, just to make sure. I was going to use a frer but then decided to do a digital instead. It was still nerve-wracking to wait for the results to appear on the little screen.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 20.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Kaiecee

Lilchik said:


> I did a digital today, just to make sure. I was going to use a frer but then decided to do a digital instead. It was still nerve-wracking to wait for the results to appear on the little screen.

That's amazing so excited 4 u


----------



## Lilchik

Thank you!!! I'm still trying to come to realization that it's happening to me. It's been a very-very long road for us and finally seeing a bfp is beyond thrilling and surreal for me. Hoping and praying to have a healthy baby! 

I just wanted to say a few words of encouragement to those who are ttc and feel discouraged because they are not seeing that ever elusive bfp. Never lose hope and stay as positive as you can, our bodies are amazing at sensing every emotion and staying positive and hopeful will pay off at the end. If it has happened to me after 10 years of ttc - it will happen for you hopefully much sooner. 
What I did do different this cycle is we used preseed and I ate pineapple core for five days after ovulation. I'm not saying that is the key to success but it definitely didnt hurt. I'm rooting for all of you ladies and hoping to see more bfps this month. :hugs: :flower:


----------



## Kaiecee

I do the pineapple during pineapple it's worked for me 2 other times first month but obviously not these last months but I did buy pre seed for this month but bcuz of this stupid cycle I don't know when I did Ov or when it will happen but we still dtd everyday just to b on the safe side I heard good things about pre seed. 

I'm suppose to start clomid again with metformin 3 times a day.


----------



## Lilchik

Seems like you have a plan, it will happen for you I'm sure, especially considering the fact that you've been pregnant and gave birth before. Wish you loads of blessings!


----------



## TaylorK

Lilchik said:


> Thank you!!! I'm still trying to come to realization that it's happening to me. It's been a very-very long road for us and finally seeing a bfp is beyond thrilling and surreal for me. Hoping and praying to have a healthy baby!
> 
> I just wanted to say a few words of encouragement to those who are ttc and feel discouraged because they are not seeing that ever elusive bfp. Never lose hope and stay as positive as you can, our bodies are amazing at sensing every emotion and staying positive and hopeful will pay off at the end. If it has happened to me after 10 years of ttc - it will happen for you hopefully much sooner.
> What I did do different this cycle is we used preseed and I ate pineapple core for five days after ovulation. I'm not saying that is the key to success but it definitely didnt hurt. I'm rooting for all of you ladies and hoping to see more bfps this month. :hugs: :flower:

Thanks you very much for ur encouraging words...I've being trying for a bfp from 2013 -2014 got hopeless took a break from all the tempting n opks in 2015 now I'm baking here in 2016 8 months in ..I've never had a positive test ever ..I'm 4dpo today and really need a miracle I'm hoping n praying this cycle is it ...Congrats again to u ...pray your bean sticks and stays sticky


----------



## Lilchik

Thank you Taylor! Never lose hope and never give-up! Taking breaks from ttc I think is essential because it wears you out emotionally so recharge time is a plus. I've never had a bfp before but my time has finally come and I'm feeling hopeful everything will go as planned. I'd be thrilled to see another bfp on this thread this month. GL to all.


----------



## TaylorK

Lilchik said:


> Thank you Taylor! Never lose hope and never give-up! Taking breaks from ttc I think is essential because it wears you out emotionally so recharge time is a plus. I've never had a bfp before but my time has finally come and I'm feeling hopeful everything will go as planned. I'd be thrilled to see another bfp on this thread this month. GL to all.

Thanks alot I'm trying hard


----------



## Lilchik

How is everyone doing? Any news? 

I had my first beta-hcg test this morning, will repeat on Thursday to see how the numbers are progressing. All of this is very exciting and at the same time nerve-wrecking.

I don't know if it's pregnancy related or just my adrenaline pumping but my sleep at night has been very sporadic last 3-4 days. :wacko: Besides constant tossing and turning, I wake-up to pee very early morning and can't fall back asleep. :blush: Anyone had similar experience?


----------



## WishnandHopn

Good luck with the betas Lilchik! 

I think early morning peeing is a very good sign!


----------



## TaylorK

I'm currently on 6dpo cd 19 ..no symptoms really...jus really white creamy cm...alott n my temps rise still high
Can u remember any symptoms u had in the 2ww??


----------



## Lilchik

TaylorK said:


> I'm currently on 6dpo cd 19 ..no symptoms really...jus really white creamy cm...alott n my temps rise still high
> Can u remember any symptoms u had in the 2ww??

I tried very hard this cycle around not to dive into symptom spotting. My CM kept changing, nothing to really brag about. I wasn't temping so can't comment on that.

About 4-5 days before af was due I started getting mild cramps in the lower abdomen. Nothing significant, very similar to af cramps, although I don't always get those either, one time I did notice a more pronounced tingling sensation (implantation maybe?). The day before af was due I was sitting on the couch and got-up a little too fast I guess and got this sharp pulling pain, like a strained muscle. It went away as fast as it came but was enough for me to make a note of it. On the day my af was due (the day I tested) and the following day I had more cramps but nothing significant.


----------



## TaylorK

Lilchik said:


> TaylorK said:
> 
> 
> I'm currently on 6dpo cd 19 ..no symptoms really...jus really white creamy cm...alott n my temps rise still high
> Can u remember any symptoms u had in the 2ww??
> 
> I tried very hard this cycle around not to dive into symptom spotting. My CM kept changing, nothing to really brag about. I wasn't temping so can't comment on that.
> 
> About 4-5 days before af was due I started getting mild cramps in the lower abdomen. Nothing significant, very similar to af cramps, although I don't always get those either, one time I did notice a more pronounced tingling sensation (implantation maybe?). The day before af was due I was sitting on the couch and got-up a little too fast I guess and got this sharp pulling pain, like a strained muscle. It went away as fast as it came but was enough for me to make a note of it. On the day my af was due (the day I tested) and the following day I had more cramps but nothing significant.Click to expand...

OK thank you very much for your response


----------



## Lilchik

Hello ladies, how has everyone been doing? Any news from anyone?

AFM, got my beta-hcg results today - went from 514 (19dpo) to 1820 (21dpo). Very happy the numbers looks good! Thank you Lord! :happydance:


----------



## Kaiecee

So I'm calling myself out on this cycle I was 3 weeks late and still bfn then has some red so I'm now on day 3 of clomid 
Fx it gets me back on track


----------



## Lilchik

So sorry Kaicee, sounds like your surgery messed up your cycle. Hopefully things will get back on track soon for you.

I'm going in for my first ultrasound tomorrow, very nervous. :blush:


----------



## Kaiecee

So happy for the bfp this month


----------



## Lilchik

I got a call from my OB clinic today letting me know my copayment amount for tomorrow's visit - it was a shocker! I then decided to reschedule for next week when I'll be in my 7th week and more chances of detecting a HB. Otherwise I'd go in tomorrow, pay sky-high copayment and then go in again in a week or two to make sure there is a HB and pay it again. I don't think that's smart to do....


----------

